# First berried Snowball !



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I got some immature Snowballs from a member awhile back and sadly, most of the very young ones were eaten by a Whisker shrimp that got into the breeding net. 

I just never thought about putting a cover over the net. :-(.. but the ones that survived are now mature. But only one was female. The rest are guys. So lot of choice for boyfriends, but I wondered if I would ever get babies from her.

I noticed a few weeks ago that she was saddled. Today I was tickled when I discovered that she is berried ! So now I just have to catch her and pop her in the brood tank before she drops the babies. 

I don't know what it is about my 30 G tank but all 3 shrimp species that I have in there are breeding quite enthusiastically and looking very healthy. That's Ghost, Blue Claw Whisker and now the Snowball shrimp. Baby ghosts have survived in both the 30 G without any help from me, and many more in the brood tank. Hope Ms. Snowball does as well !


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

congrats very exciting


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations, Karen. Snowballs look the best when berried, their eggs look just like snowballs hence the name. Please post pictures, you have your camera now ;-)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've tried, but I messed something up.. I will bring pics to the meeting and maybe someone can show me how to post them.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Karen, go to photobucket dot com and apply for an account (free). Then upload your pictures there. Then just paste the IMG tag to your post and it's a job gooden. If you upload your pics to photobucket and still can't figure out how to post, I can show you tomorrow.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok.. meantime I'm reading the manual again to see where I messed up downloading them into the laptop. I've never done it before, and though it looks as though it should be dead simple, where humans are involved, mistakes are inevitable .


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Ok.. meantime I'm reading the manual again to see where I messed up downloading them into the laptop. I've never done it before, and though it looks as though it should be dead simple, where humans are involved, mistakes are inevitable .


Oh, you meant from camera to computer.... if you have the right cable (normally comes with the camera), once you connect to the computer your computer should figure out what it is and asks you what you want to do. I normally just say no to everything and open windows explorer and locate the pictures from the camera and copy them to my computer. Of course, if you use a linux or Mac system then it may be a bit different.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Mac all the way ! It did come with a cable... I'll check that out ! thanks !


----------

